# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour BẮC KINH - THƯỢNG HẢI - HÀNG CHÂU Viettravel giá rẻ !!

## j0dytran

*Ngày 1:**Tp. Hồ Chí Minh – Quảng Châu – Bắc Kinh ( Ăn tối )*

Xe và HDV Công ty Vietravel đón Quý khách tại 190 Pasteur Q.3 TP.HCM, đưa ra phi trường Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Bắc Kinh (quá cảnh Quảng Châu – CZ368+CZ3161: 08:20-17:25). Tới Bắc Kinh, xe va HDV địa phương đón đoàn đi ăn tối với món vịt quay Bắc Kinh nổi tiếng và nhận phòng tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*.

*Ngày 2:**Bắc Kinh ( Ăn ba bữa )*

Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách tham quan Vạn Lý Trường Thành, một trong những kỳ quan của thế giới, công trình nhân tạo duy nhất trên thế giới có thể nhìn thấy từ mặt trăng, Thập Tam Lăng – nơi thờ phụng 13 ngôi mộ Thời nhà Minh. Ghé thăm cửa hàng vàng bạc đá quý và hiệu thuốc Bắc nổi tiếng Đồng Nhân Đường. Ăn tối, tự do mua sắm tại phố Vương Phủ Tỉnh. Sau đó trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 3:**Bắc Kinh ( Ăn ba bữa )*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tham quan Tử Cấm Thành – nơi nổi tiếng trên thế giới với hàng trăm bộ phim nói về 24 đời vua Trung Hoa đã định đô tại đây, tham quan Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn (Quý khách sẽ được tặng một bức ảnh kỷ niệm tại đây), thành Lầu Đức Thắng Môn, ghé thăm cửa hàng trà Ô Long, tiếp tục tham quan Di Hòa Viên - Cung Điện Mùa Hè của Từ Hy Thái Hậu, công viên Thiên Đàn, tham quan bên ngoài Sân vận động tổ chim – nơi biểu diễn Lễ khai mạc và bế mạc Olympic. Ăn tối và trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*Ngày 4:* Bắc Kinh – Hàng Châu - Thượng Hải ( Ăn ba bữa)*
*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đến Hàng Châu (CZ905-08:50-11:05).Sau khi ăn trưa tại Hàng Châu, đoàn khởi hành đi Thượng Hải bằng xe máy lạnh. Tới Thượng Hải, Quý khách tham quan chùa Ngọc Phật, ghé thăm xưởng sản xuất ngọc trai, Tháp truyền hình Minh Châu Đông Phương (không bao gồm vé lên tháp), Bến Thượng Hải. Sau đó Quý khách tự do mua sắm tại phố Nam Kinh. Nhận phòng và tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3*.

*Ngày 5: Thượng Hải – Hàng Châu ( Ăn ba bữa )*

Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Hàng Châu bằng xe máy lạnh. Đến Hàng Châu, Quý khách lên du thuyền ngoạn cảnh Tây Hồ, ghé thăm vườn trà Long Tĩnh, tham quan Miếu Nhạc Phi. Ăn tối, nhận phòng tại khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao.

*Ngày 6: Hàng Châu – Quảng Châu - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh (Ăn sáng)*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách khởi hành ra sân bay đón chuyến bay về Tp. Hồ Chí Minh ( quá cảnh Quảng Châu – CZ3512+CZ367-15:50-21:55). Tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, xe và hướng dẫn viên của Vietravel sẽ đón quý khách đưa về Công ty Vietravel – 190 Pasteur, Q.3. Kết thúc chuyến đi.

Giá tour bao gồm :
- Visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc.
- Vé máy bay khứ hồi, bảo hiểm du lịch, khách sạn( phòng đôi ).
- Ăn uống, tham quan và vận chuyển như chương trình, hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến…
- Xe tham quan theo chương trình.
Đặc biệt,Vietravel tặng thêm cho mỗi du khách phí Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa là 10.000usd cho nhân mạng và 1000usd cho hành lý.

*Giá tour không bao gồm :*

- Hộ chiếu.
- Thuế phi trường hai nước , phụ phí xăng dầu, an ninh hàng không.
- Tiền tip hướng dẫn viên và tài xế
- Nước uống ( bia rượu trong bữa ăn), điện thoại, giặt ủi, hành lý quá cước theo quy định của Hàng không.
- Thuốc men, bệnh viện … và chi phí cá nhân của khách ngoài chương trình .
*
Quà tặng đặc biệt :*

- Túi xách Vietravel
- Nón Vietravel
- Bao da hộ chiếu Vietravel
- Thẻ thành viên với nhiều ưu đãi

*Lưu ý :*

- Chương trình và khách sạn có thể thay đổi theo tình hình thực tế.
- Hộ chiếu của Quý khách phải còn thời hạn trên 6 tháng.
- Khi đăng ký Quý khách vui lòng mang hộ chiếu gốc + 2 tấm hình 4x6 (nền xanh) và đặt cọc 5.000.000đ/khách trước ngày khởi hành 2 tuần.


Hiện mình có voucher du lịch Trung Quốc *Bắc Kinh - Thượng Hải - Hàng Châu* của *Viettravel*  _(6 ngày, 5 đêm)_ dành cho một người. Voucher đã bao gồm thuế phi trường hai nước , phụ phí xăng dầu, an ninh hàng không rồi nhé các bạn. Giá gốc của tour là *14.990.000* (chưa bao gồm các phụ phí khác) mình bán lại với giá *9.999.000*  :Smile: 



Liên hệ với mình nhé.
_Như
SĐT : 0907 16 0880
Y!M : efblossom_

----------

